# International call advise



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

I am wondering just how expensive calls to the Uk from Cairo would be and if 1 company is better than another for this?
Also, can you get cheap rates on mobile phone international charges?
Thanks very much lane:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Uk-Girl said:


> I am wondering just how expensive calls to the Uk from Cairo would be and if 1 company is better than another for this?
> Also, can you get cheap rates on mobile phone international charges?
> Thanks very much lane:



Vodaphone charge me 1.99le per minute for calls to landlines in UK, but I usually use Skype, it's much cheaper for landlines and mobiles. Set Skype up to recharge with money automatically, I had to do this from UK.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I use Skype al the time to catch up with family and friends. I also use mobile in emergency


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I am not sure if it works for the UK but I do this to the states:
From 11pm-7am here dial: 101 /country code/and your number from a mobile.

This makes it cost like a regular call.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

charleen said:


> I am not sure if it works for the UK but I do this to the states:
> From 11pm-7am here dial: 101 /country code/and your number from a mobile.
> 
> This makes it cost like a regular call.


Please elaborate?!

"Regular" as in local call cost?

If so then sharing your service provider's name would be great


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

We use skype too for all international calls.
Vodafone is better for us for mobiles.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Skype is free, you just need a internet connection. On a 2meg ADSL it works really well. Only 200Le per month for TEData.
Can chat for as long as you like, including video, and it is all FREE. Only use my landline to order take away food! Apart from that it is a hassle, because people phone, insisting on speaking to people (in Arabic) that genuinely do not live in my apartment...I swear!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Skype and vodafone are the best from Egypt, if you use an Internet cloaker you can come in from the country you are calling all for free and yes it is legal it is a security device


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Maireadhoey said:


> Skype and vodafone are the best from Egypt, if you use an Internet cloaker you can come in from the country you are calling all for free and yes it is legal it is a security device



A what? Please explain, I like the idea but don't understand what a cloaker is, where to get it, set it up, etc etc.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> A what? Please explain, I like the idea but don't understand what a cloaker is, where to get it, set it up, etc etc.


It hides your identity when you use the internet and you just download them.....Google it as there are quite a few you can choose from.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Uk-Girl said:


> I am wondering just how expensive calls to the Uk from Cairo would be and if 1 company is better than another for this?
> Also, can you get cheap rates on mobile phone international charges?
> Thanks very much lane:


As others have said Skype and Iwill add Oovoo give you the lowest prices but set them up when you are in U.K. like that you get U.K TO U.K. PRICES :clap2::clap2:
Also calls are not monitered.


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> As others have said Skype and Iwill add Oovoo give you the lowest prices but set them up when you are in U.K. like that you get U.K TO U.K. PRICES :clap2::clap2:
> Also calls are not monitered.


Please excuse my ignorance as technology is not my strong point but when I was in Hong Kong I just set a skype link up while there and there was no charge for talking to people in the UK...am I missing something ? Can you explain how and why i would need to set up a pay account in the UK?
Sorry and thanks


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Uk-Girl said:


> Please excuse my ignorance as technology is not my strong point but when I was in Hong Kong I just set a skype link up while there and there was no charge for talking to people in the UK...am I missing something ? Can you explain how and why i would need to set up a pay account in the UK?
> Sorry and thanks



If the people you talk to have Skype accounts there are no charges if they are online but if you call them on their phones either cell or land the calls are charged.Its then you need to set up payment on your account .


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

aaah! Now I understand. Thanks  That sounds like a good idea to!!


----------



## stephimido (Oct 9, 2011)

Me living in America and my Soon to be husband in Egypt, I know the calling can cost alot of money!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Ther are many ways now you can talk America to Egypt either for a few cents a minute or for nothing.The days when it was expensive are finished.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Please elaborate?!
> 
> "Regular" as in local call cost?
> 
> If so then sharing your service provider's name would be great


I mean regular like a cell phone call but honestly now it might not be as cheap as some of the great plans but I find it cheaper and easy. I dial 101 then 1 for american then the rest of the number.xxx-xxx-xxxx. I hope this helps out.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

stephimido said:


> Me living in America and my Soon to be husband in Egypt, I know the calling can cost alot of money!


Set up a Magic Jack in America, then bring it here to use.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Have a look at this could be interesting.
Egypt Calling Cards


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Magic jack works best. Also I have an app that on my iPhone that allows me to make and receive calls from the U.S. for free using my mobile carriers Internet. It's free incoming calls always but to make calls you have to download other apps. A bit of time but still free incoming calls.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Skype


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

This is an issue that I am having too. I use Mobilnil to call my husband to Pakistan. They charge 1.99 LE per minute - vodaphone charged me something near to 5 LE per minute. I am paying extortionate amounts to speak to my husband. He doesnt have Skype (Skype service in Pakistan is VERY limited) or internet connection, and I have tried to use Skype - by adding credit to my account. When I make the phone call, we cannot hear each other. I have contacted Skype, who have reimbursed call costs. Now I am back to Square one, where I am using Mobilnil to call. I have not seen International calling cards anywhere, they seem non-existent! Do Egyptians not call any reletives they may have overseas? International calling from Egypt seems to be a new phenomenon here and limited to expatriates or visitors! I am sure most Egyptians do not have Skype or do not have internet access.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> This is an issue that I am having too. I use Mobilnil to call my husband to Pakistan. They charge 1.99 LE per minute - vodaphone charged me something near to 5 LE per minute. I am paying extortionate amounts to speak to my husband. He doesnt have Skype (Skype service in Pakistan is VERY limited) or internet connection, and I have tried to use Skype - by adding credit to my account. When I make the phone call, we cannot hear each other. I have contacted Skype, who have reimbursed call costs. Now I am back to Square one, where I am using Mobilnil to call. I have not seen International calling cards anywhere, they seem non-existent! Do Egyptians not call any reletives they may have overseas? International calling from Egypt seems to be a new phenomenon here and limited to expatriates or visitors! I am sure most Egyptians do not have Skype or do not have internet access.




There is a telephone service where you phone a number and tell them the number you want to call and they connect you, a rep from the company then comes and collects the price of the call from you.. it is not a very good service.
If an Egyptian has to call overseas I am sure he/she just makes their way to an internet cafe.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a telephone service where you phone a number and tell them the number you want to call and they connect you, a rep from the company then comes and collects the price of the call from you.. it is not a very good service.
> If an Egyptian has to call overseas I am sure he/she just makes their way to an internet cafe.


Well that was a blast from the past  reminds me of the good 'ole days of British Telecom and having to make telephone calls through an operator....Maybe Egypt should start using the telegram service  or better still, maybe a walkie talkie - that will keep them busy for a while. Egypt teenagers have only just discovered Madonna's "get into the groove" 80's fashion, and they are certainly embracing their pharaohnic past, with the 'latest' way the girls are tying their head scarves. Bulky triangle, get in as much bulky fabric under the chin as you can  ......and now im talking off the rails..


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)




----------

